# Suggestion for foreground creeping plants?



## ryubui (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm currently in search for plants that will cover up the ground/walls without taking up space. I already know about the mosses. I believe theres a mini oak leaf looking plant that creeps. anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## chamsRawesome (May 14, 2014)

Creeping fig would be a nice plant that with spread throughout your viv.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

_Ficus pumila_ does look nice, but it tends to overgrow everything in the tank in fairly short time and trimming it gets old pretty fast.
It is fun in the beginning though

I would recommend looking at some of the many Philodendrons and vining Peperomias out there. I'm sure that if you check the sponsors and/or the classifieds section you'll find something you like


----------



## ryubui (Aug 21, 2014)

Seems like what im looking for is pointing me towards the Ficus's

I cant post in the sales forums yet but if you guys know anyone who can ship me clippings of Ficus pumila Quercifolia that would be fantastic ^^


----------



## ryubui (Aug 21, 2014)

I know its probably not suggested but are nursery plants from the local Home Depot or Lowes acceptable for psn dart frogs?

id like to grab one of their money trees


----------



## jakesfarm (Aug 7, 2014)

I've used money trees in a few older vivs and they always outgrow the tanks. You can dwarf them somehow and they'd work nicely but mine always pushed lids up and choked themselves. Make sure to clean them well if you use one.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Impatiens repens! grows well but can be tamed.


----------



## ryubui (Aug 21, 2014)

Impatiens repens looks nice!


----------



## liam2317 (Jan 13, 2014)

If you find somewhere to get any of the suggestions in this thread (especially Ficus pumila Quercifolia) let me know where you found it!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Liam many of the sponsors have that plant. The oak leaf creeping fig. Do you live in Vancouver Washington?


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

liam2317 said:


> If you find somewhere to get any of the suggestions in this thread (especially Ficus pumila Quercifolia) let me know where you found it!


Black Jungle has the Oak Leaf Creeping Fig:
URL="http://www.blackjungleterrariumsupply.com/Ficus-pumila-var-quercifolia--Oak-Leaf-Creeping-Fig_p_731.html"]http://www.blackjungleterrariumsupply.com/Ficus-pumila-var-quercifolia--Oak-Leaf-Creeping-Fig_p_731.html[/URL]


----------



## liam2317 (Jan 13, 2014)

Unfortunately I live in Vancouver BC. Since yesterday I've done a little research and it seems bringing plants across the border into Canada is probably more trouble than it's worth and I should just find something local.


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

Hawaiian Botanicals has that plant, and they're local to you. Check out canadart.org, as well; you have a good community of hobbyists in the lower mainland.


----------



## liam2317 (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow Hawaiian Botanicals looks fantastic! Thanks for letting me know about them.


----------



## ryubui (Aug 21, 2014)

bleh, im suprised no one on the forums has clippings of it xD


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Idk, be wary of creeping anything, remember, most tropical frogs live on leaf litter only, everyone wants tons of green, nobody wants what the frog wants, think about what the frog wants. I bought creeping charlie once ...if I knew ...the crap grows in my yard like wild fire lol I can get you creeping charlie if you want it! lol its everywhere its invasive is is out of control, if its charlie, yank it now, its young!


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

Wusserton said:


> Idk, be wary of creeping anything, remember, most tropical frogs live on leaf litter only, everyone wants tons of green, nobody wants what the frog wants, think about what the frog wants.



On the whole, I agree. I know longtime dart keepers whose vivaria would not win any awards for beauty, but they do look like the kind of forest floor "mess" that the frogs inhabit in the wild. And their frogs thrive. 

However, since the vivarium is at best an approximation of their native habitat, it has certain constraints that the wild does not. In regards to creeping plants, they can be territory markers and/or visual barriers that are often needed in an enclosed space versus "unlimited" space.

I'm building a new viv for my auratus trio, and I'm looking forward to their having a lot more distraction from each other on the ground, as opposed to a high canopy and relatively open ground. A terrible vendor built that one for me entirely based on pleasing the human eye, which is why I'm trying to balance a nice-looking viv that also serves the frogs' needs as best as possible. Because the females are very competitive, I'm using ground plants as well as hardscaping to create barriers. I'm sort of a control freak about the leaf litter, so everything that creeps is going up the back wall, not the ground, but otherwise, to keep them all happy I am overplanting just a little. 

Sorry for the ramble; I'm on goofy meds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

ZenMonkey said:


> On the whole, I agree. I know longtime dart keepers whose vivaria would not win any awards for beauty, but they do look like the kind of forest floor "mess" that the frogs inhabit in the wild. And their frogs thrive.
> 
> However, since the vivarium is at best an approximation of their native habitat, it has certain constraints that the wild does not. In regards to creeping plants, they can be territory markers and/or visual barriers that are often needed in an enclosed space versus "unlimited" space.
> 
> ...


Oh I agree and in the end you want a tank thats visually appealling plant wise too. Im just saying creeping charlie can really get aggressive and overtake things ...Im a man of variety so I need different stuff going on lol


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Ive been thinking about this, have you considered pellonia repens? Its a beautiful vine that has a sheen to it, you can easily take cuttings for rooting new plants for other tanks


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

If you want something for the substrate only, try some terrestrial Utricularia. Many of those plants have leaves that are only 1-2cm long and can carpet the ground pretty intensely. They also have some nice flower variation which IMHO can rival those of the miniature orchids.


----------

